# Back mount - Calf Compression



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

and #2 for today...

Alex has Kyle's back and is working for a choke.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Unable to secure a choke she hooks her right foot around his.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

She then dismounts, keeping control of Kyles foot.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Wedging her shin into Kyles knee she grabs his foot and pulls in while kicking her leg out and reinforcing it with her other foot.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Neat! Thanks for taking the time to share these.  The leg locks are very unfamiliar to me--I tend to think of them as Sombo techniques, even though I know they're there in BJJ too.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Neat! Thanks for taking the time to share these. The leg locks are very unfamiliar to me--I tend to think of them as Sombo techniques, even though I know they're there in BJJ too.



A lot of them have come from catch / shootfighting roots, everything comes from everywhere if you look hard enough 

But if there is interest I can shoot some more leg locks...


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm famous!artyon:
:idea:


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

This move leaves you extremely vulnurable to a brutal crossface.  Do you have a defense?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> This move leaves you extremely vulnurable to a brutal crossface.  Do you have a defense?




Describe how you are going to do it, and I'll do my best.


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2007)

We do leg and ankle locks as well as calf compressions. Very very OUCH! I was wincing at the last photo! Well worth learning though, thanks for posting!


----------



## Ybot (May 20, 2007)

Also with the single hook look for the banana splits.


----------



## Shogun (May 29, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> This move leaves you extremely vulnurable to a brutal crossface.  Do you have a defense?



not really. if someone tries to crossface you from here, lay back with it, with the leg, and wrench away.


----------



## Shogun (May 29, 2007)

also, not to attack you, but in all honesty, you are claiming all of andrew's techniques are crap, but your MMA career is what...? 3 submission losses and a KO loss?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> This move leaves you extremely vulnurable to a brutal crossface. Do you have a defense?


 
Let me get this straight. To crank the calf the attacker has to lean back and pull the defenders foot towards the defenders buttocks. So in doing the crossface as a counter the defender would have to arch back and pull their own butt towards their own foot which increases the pressure of the hold they are in. Then, after they have done that, the defender is going to crossface the attacker which makes the attacker lean back putting further pressure on the hold the defender is in. What?!?! :whip:


----------

